# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  πως βγαίνουν τα αυτοκόλλητα?

## otakis

ακούγεται λίγο χαζό, αλλά ξέρουμε κάποιο υλικό για την αφαίρεση αυτοκόλλητων από πλαστικές -κυρίως- επιφάνειες (όπου πιάνουνε πολύ γερά τα μαμημένα...)?

δεν θέλω βενζίνη, οινόπνευμα ασετόν, γιατί είτε θαμπώνουνε τις επιφάνειες, είτε αφήνουν κόλλα μετά την αφαίρεση.

ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά   :Smile:

----------


## gsmaster

Μια άλλη λύση είναι σεσουάρ και προσεκτικό τράβηγμα. Το οινόπνευμα μετά είναι απαραίτητο για να φύγουν τα υπολλείματα κόλλας. Εξαρτάται πολυ και απο την ποιότητα του αυτοκόλλητου.

----------


## PCMan

Σεσουαρ, ξύστρα και οινόπνευμα.
Όχι ασετον ή βενζίνη, λιώνει το πλαστικό.

----------


## thanos

Αφου το ξυσεις καλα βαλε μικρη ποσοτητα λαδι και τριψε σφιχτα με το δακτυλο.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lynx

εν συνεχεια με τον τροπο που υπαιδιξε ο φιλος thanos  θα προτεινα να απλωσουμε λαδακι και στην υπολοιπη επιφανεια. ενω ταυτοχρονα καλο θα ηταν να επιστρατεψουμε και το αλλο χερι μας κανοντας ελαφρο μασαζ στις περιοχες που εχουμε ηδη καλυψει... εντεινοντας την προσοχη μας στα ευαισθητα σημεια!

δεν ξερω αν εχει να προσθεσει κανεις αλλος κατι...εχω ακουσει οτι και η βαζελινη κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια... εγω προσωπικα τελειωσα!   :Cool:

----------


## Nemmesis

> εν συνεχεια με τον τροπο που υπαιδιξε ο φιλος thanos  θα προτεινα να απλωσουμε λαδακι και στην υπολοιπη επιφανεια. ενω ταυτοχρονα καλο θα ηταν να επιστρατεψουμε και το αλλο χερι μας κανοντας ελαφρο μασαζ στις περιοχες που εχουμε ηδη καλυψει... εντεινοντας την προσοχη μας στα ευαισθητα σημεια!
> 
> δεν ξερω αν εχει να προσθεσει κανεις αλλος κατι...εχω ακουσει οτι και η βαζελινη κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια... εγω προσωπικα τελειωσα!



χαχαχα... σιγουρα  μιλας για τα αυτοκόλλητα???  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nitako

Αν το αυτοκόλλητο ειναι χάρτινο , εγω βαζω μια βρεγμένη χαρτοπετσέτα επάνω του για κανά 10λεπτο (για να μουλιάσει)και μετα βγαίνει για πλάκα

----------


## manos_3

Βρέξε ένα σφουγγάρι και βάλε απορρυπαντικό για να κάνει λίγη σαπουνάδα και πίεσε το πάνω στο αυτοκόλλητο για λίγη ώρα και κατόπιν τράβηξε...Αν και πάλι επιμένει βρέξε ένα ψιλό συρματάκι και τρίψε το...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Βρέξε ένα σφουγγάρι και βάλε απορρυπαντικό για να κάνει λίγη σαπουνάδα και πίεσε το πάνω στο αυτοκόλλητο για λίγη ώρα και κατόπιν τράβηξε...Αν και πάλι επιμένει βρέξε ένα *ψιλό συρματάκι και τρίψε το*...



νομιζω οτι ο φιλος μας το τονισε οτι δεν θελει να θαμποσει το πλαστηκο... εγω βαζω ζεστο νερο με λιγο αβα μεσα σε ενα ψεκαστικο απο το αζαξ και βρεχω για κανα 3λεπτο το αυτοκολλιτα αν ειναι χαρτινο και οτι δεν βγει το τριβω απαλα με ενα σφουγγαρακι ( το καλητερο σφουγγαρακι που βρηκα ηταν κατι ειδικα τριγωνα σφουγγαρακια που ειχε η κοπελα μου για να ξεβαφει τα ματια της μου ειπε(δεν λεω κατι βαμβακερα στρογγιλα που εχουν)... δεν ξερω πως τα λενε εγω πηρα τα δικα της ενα σακουλακι με καμια 20ρια μεσα...

----------


## papkir

Υπαρχει ενα ειδικο σωληναριο γερμανικης προελευσης
DATAFLASH LABALCLENE διαβασε οδηγιες αν σου κανει
εγω το χρησιμοποιω για να βγαζω ετικετες απο φακελους
και απο πλαστικες διαφανειες

----------


## robotakias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Whiz
> 
> εν συνεχεια με τον τροπο που υπαιδιξε ο φιλος thanos  θα προτεινα να απλωσουμε λαδακι και στην υπολοιπη επιφανεια. ενω ταυτοχρονα καλο θα ηταν να επιστρατεψουμε και το αλλο χερι μας κανοντας ελαφρο μασαζ στις περιοχες που εχουμε ηδη καλυψει... εντεινοντας την προσοχη μας στα ευαισθητα σημεια!
> 
> δεν ξερω αν εχει να προσθεσει κανεις αλλος κατι...εχω ακουσει οτι και η βαζελινη κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια... εγω προσωπικα τελειωσα!  
> 
> 
> 
> χαχαχα... σιγουρα  μιλας για τα αυτοκόλλητα???



Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα και εγώ.. Έχει λέξεις  κλειδιά όπως "να απλωσουμε λαδακι", "ελαφρο μασαζ", "ευαισθητα σημεια", "και η βαζελινη κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια... εγω προσωπικα τελειωσα" που σε παραπέμπουν αλλού !!! Που να είχε το μυαλό του ο φίλος μας άραγε ??!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   \ :Very Happy: /  \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## lynx

τσσσσσσσ.... πονηρα μυαλα αυτο το φορουμ! φυσικα για αυτοκολλητα μιλαω και εγω!   :Mr. Green:

----------


## Nemmesis

χεχε... εμεις ημαστε πονηροι οκ... αλλα τη ειναι και η υπογραφη σου?  :Smile:

----------


## lynx

Θα ανοιξω ενα τοπικ καποια στιγμη σημερα και θα δεις τι ειναι το πραγματικο εργαλειο του παλιου...   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 
καμοια σχεση με τα εργαλεια που φανταζεσαι...   :Cool: 

σειρα σου να απολογηθεις για την υπογραφη σου...  :P

----------


## Nemmesis

tnks αλλα εγω προσεχω που βαζω την τσιφρα μου και το αλλο....μην γελατε... 
το στιλο μου εννοω :P

----------


## musiker

εγω μολις δοκιμαζω βρεγμενη χαρτοπετσετα με σαπουνι πιατων που το αδηνω πανω στο αυτοκολλητο (επιφανεια μεταλλικη πλυντηριου ρουχων) και μετα θα βαλω την σπατουλα! θα δουμε!

----------


## antonis_p

> Υπαρχει ενα ειδικο σωληναριο γερμανικης προελευσης
> DATAFLASH LABALCLENE διαβασε οδηγιες αν σου κανει
> εγω το χρησιμοποιω για να βγαζω ετικετες απο φακελους
> και απο πλαστικες διαφανειες



Είπαμε δεν βγάζουμε αυτοκόλλητα από την BMW μας
με γερμανικά προϊόντα! Κάνουμε μποϋκοτάζ!  :Wink:

----------


## musiker

τελικα βρεγμενο χαρτι με σαπουνι και μετα σπατουλα λεπτη μεπροσοχη μη γδαρει τη ειφανεα και επισης βενινη καθαρισμου στο τελος με χαρτακι να φυγει η κολλα. ψιλοβοηθει και σφογαι πιατων με υγρο πιατων! αυτα
καλα ξεκ.....ολλήματα! :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## stathis

Εγώ όταν θέλω να βγάλω κάποιο αυτοκόλητο το καίω λίγο με τον
αναπτήρα χωρίς να το κρατάω πολύ ώρα σε ένα σημείο...
Σε όλα τα σημεία και σχετικά γρήγορα για να μην αρπάξει...
Έτσι ξεπαγώνει η κόλα και μετά από λίγο βγαίνει πολύ εύκολα.
Σε περίπτωση που μείνει κόλα στην επιφάνεια θα βάλεις υγρό σαπούνι
σε ένα βιτέξ και μετά λίγο νερό,και είναι ετοιμο...

----------


## axel

η καλύτερη λύση είναι πιστόλι θερμού αέρα.Ετσι ξεκολλάω κάθε χρόνο το σήμα τελών κυκλοφορίας!

----------


## Capacitor

Αν και ξανανοιχτηκε μετα απο πολυ καιρο το θεμα,ας πουμε μια γνωμη.
Το καλυτερο που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει γι αυτη την χρηση ειναι μισο λεμονι το οποιο περιεχει οξεα και βγαζει αμεσως τα αυτοκολλητα,και γι αυτο ενα απο τα καλυτερα σπρευ στην αγορα που αφαιρει αυτοκολλητα LABEL OFF εχει σαν βαση το λεμονι.

----------


## dalai

Ε αφου το ανοιξες ξανα ας το πουμε να σας λυθει και η απορια
Το καλυτερο με διαφορα ειναι.... το  zipελαιο.
Ναι το υγρο για τους αναπτυρες  zippo. Ισχυρο για να διαλυσει την κολλα   και μαλακο για να μην χαλασει την επιφανεια.
Το μονο μειονεκτιμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι υλικο σπιτιου και ειναι ακριβουτσικο.

----------


## lastid

Μια και ξανάνοιξε λοιπόν το θέμα...  :Biggrin: 
Για όσους επιχειρήσουν με οινόπνευμα, το μυστικό είναι να μην δοκιμάσουν αμέσως αλλά να περιμένουν 3-5 λεπτά τουλάχιστο, συμπληρώνοντας με οινόπνευμα αν χρειάζεται.

----------

